# Nirvana Durban Poison grow-1



## TokeWithHope (May 20, 2009)

hey guys. so i recieved some nirvana durban poison, and a free g13 quicksilver seed, (even though i ordered some shaman seeds). and im going to germ them tonight, ill also take some pictures and probly post them tomorrow. its my very first grow! so im extremely nervous! and very very excited. wish me luck!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2009)

Hey, I've read about Durban Poison in an issue of High Times once.. Should be some great stuff. Happy growing!


----------



## stonedrone (May 20, 2009)

I will watch this one. Durban poison is just an intoxicating sound. FYI this plant can grow over nine feet.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

haha holy sh** i didnt know that! well im going to be growing most plants outside, but im also thinking of growing a mom inside, and grow about 4  plants from it every few months. im really excited!


----------



## stonedrone (May 21, 2009)

You may want to look at some LST. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1519


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

thanks bro! u growin anything right now?


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

and ok first update! i just took 5 of the nirvana durban poison seeds and started to germinate them using the paper towel method


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 21, 2009)

The adventure begins!


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

ok its been 12 hours since i first started germinating, and so far as expected i dont see any tap roots, but the towel is still moist so i added just a little bit of water and put them back in here are some pics!

and here are some pics of the temp on another thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42301

the temp is 71 inside, 73 out, do you guys think i should put a heating pad under the plate?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 21, 2009)

just keep em in a drawer or something, open em just once a day.
keep including lots of pics we all like that and its easier to help with problems.
You seem like youve done some reading but IME you can never read enough.
Go to the top of each forum and read each "sticky", they will give you tons
of info and i assure you will make your grow go dramatically smoother.
I would read up on everything now, seeing as how youve already started. Your going to run into alot of questions that will need answering, itll help
if you can answer some by your self.
Make sure you have everything ready
Proper lighting for your sized grow space, proper nutrients for marijuana, proper temperatures and humidity, ventilation...etc.
Good luck i hope everything goes smoothly.

thedonofchronic


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

haha yeah i know how everyone is here about pics ill keep em coming. and i have a grow closet that is 70"-29"-20" (H-w-d) but i can section it off. right now i have a 600w mh/hps ballast setup, but i dont think im going to use it in there. i also have (3) 25watt 6400K 1800L cfls, i plan on buying a few more 42w cfls from 1000bulbs.com, but with these 3 cfls and refectors will it be enough to get these seeds started for a few weeks before i put them outside? also what type of fan will i need to get for my closet? and i dnt want my roomate looking around so hopefully a quiet fan! thanks alot guys.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 22, 2009)

ok this afternoon at 1:00 i checked the seeds and 4 out of 5 have cracked with 2 of them showing the tap root. i will check on them again at 1:00 in the morning and include some pics


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 24, 2009)

ok guys so 4 out of 5 of my lil guys germed so i started them in rockwool squares, with the last guy which looked to be the worst seed i scruffed up a bit on my matchbox and he germed to! which makes 5 out of 5! but i left him in the paper towel because although ive had all the materials for my grow closet i havent finished the closet so im still working on it, tomorrow i should get it done. with the 3 cfls i have in there now the temp stays about 75 but i want to get a few 42 watt cfls to, and at some point have a small mother and grow out some clones...


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 25, 2009)

hey guys this is at day 1, about 5 mins ago. i had some issues with my light hangers and the cfls were about 3 feet away from the plants ! but i somewhat fixed them for now.

how do they look so far? do you think the 2 on the outside are gonna make it or no? and the one to the left of the one that shed itself im pretty sure is done  the taproot like grew up for some reason?

and  how often should i be watering the roots? also when i water them should i just pour the water on the cube?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 25, 2009)

Dude  

  You need to put your cfls inches away from your plants. Good Luck


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 25, 2009)

Hah yeah I know. I'm having problems with the pulleys their on. But I'm gona make a different setup tomorrow. Do I really need the reflectors with a cfl grow? And is it better for the lights to be horizontal or vertical?


----------



## cuy103 (May 28, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> Do I really need the reflectors with a cfl grow?


 
Do you NEED the reflectors?  In my opinion, no.  But I would definitely use some mylar to help increase light efficiency.



			
				TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> And is it better for the lights to be horizontal or vertical?


 
You asked this question in my Grow Journal so you can check out my journal to find my answer.  But here it is anyway   :

I'm assuming the CFL is above the plant in both conditions. In my opinion, for what it's worth..lol, it does not matter. The CFL should equally disperese the light, in terms of luminosity, in all directions regardless if the light(bulb) is horizontal or vertical. I would not think there is more luminosity on the top of the bulb versus the sides.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 28, 2009)

yeah i love your journal bro! well i dont have any mylar but i do have black and white poly? 

also im looking into getting a 150 hps from htg supply. you think this would be ok? its 70$ for a new system.
just would the heat from this be more than the heat from 6 42watt cfls?

and i also might get their 2ft 2bulb 10,000 lumen flouro fixture setup for the beginning of these guys life and to keep a mom......


----------



## cuy103 (May 28, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> yeah i love your journal bro! well i dont have any mylar but i do have black and white poly?



Thanks!!!  I can't wait to see what you can do with yours.  Some people actually prefer the poly over mylar.  It's hard to set up mylar without wrinkles.  



			
				TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> also im looking into getting a 150 hps from htg supply. you think this would be ok? its 70$ for a new system.
> just would the heat from this be more than the heat from 6 42watt cfls?



Sorry, I don't use HID's so I don't know.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 28, 2009)

lol thank you! well im pretty sure 4 of my seeds are dead they wilted really bad and fell over! i think the cubes dried out on me . but i have one survivor who is standing strong! i just repotted him in a small container with some ocean forest soil! ill get some pics up soon


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 30, 2009)

hey guys i have one plant left and im having problems with her! check out this link and tell me what you think

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=480014#post480014


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 2, 2009)

hey guys this is my lil girl right now, shes doing fine now i think she will be ok


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks alright in the pics. Hopefully everything goes ok.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah shes doing fine, after i transplanted her into the FFOF her tips turned yellow so i got a little worried! haha when youve only got one plant shes your world lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 3, 2009)

Good to hear she's alive and well!


----------



## stezy (Jun 3, 2009)

aside from the yellowed tips she looking good:bong:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 3, 2009)

haha thanks guys its my first grow so it means alot. i think im gonna see how it goes if its a she, im going to take some clones let the mom sit for a bit then put her outside, and ive still got 5 durban poison and one g13 fem quicksilver seed incase anything happens


----------



## cuy103 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck with the grow!  I pray it's a female!

Keep an eye out for that yellowing.  If it starts to spread you need to find the cause.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 4, 2009)

hhaha i pray everyday!

and yeah i know its 2nd set of leaves looks perfectly fine it was just the tips of the first set so i think shes gonna be ok! im getting really excited because everytime i look at her she seems to get bigger! ill probly put up some more pics tonight


----------



## Jman (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey toke,  they grow so fast early on.  I know its hard to do especially with having probs.  Try to go like 2 or three days without lookin at her and when you do its like BAM.  Where did this plant come from.  OHH what a special plant MJ is!!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 5, 2009)

haha god idk if i could do that!!! haha but i know what u mean i usually go about 24 hours without seeing her and when i come back the change is so much! i still havent gotn home so when i do ill upload pics so you see what i mean (even tho im sure u already know )


----------



## Jman (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey toke, what size pot is she in, and do you still plan on putting her outside?  Something I learned is start out in the pot you plan on taking the plant to maturity in.  Better roots better plant.  Healthy roots and soil= big healthy plant.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

lol she is in a container i bought from ace hardware. and now i think im going to let her get a lil big take some clones then keep one clone for a mom, and put this one and the rest of the clones outside. do you think i should put her in one of my 3gallon pots?


----------



## Jman (Jun 6, 2009)

In my opinion the soonere you get her in that big pot the more developed the roots will be.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

here is my baby at day 12, shes growing alot. tell me what you guys think


----------



## Jman (Jun 6, 2009)

Lookin good, she needs some more soil though.  A bigger pot will definately benefit her.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

haha i have a 3gallon i could transplant her in now, or i can wait till tuesday and transplant her in a 5 gallon


----------



## cuy103 (Jun 6, 2009)

Your little baby is looking great!  As long as it has plenty of light, nutrients and water you will have a budding female in no time!  :smoke1:


----------



## Jman (Jun 6, 2009)

3 gallons of soil should be enough to get her through until she goes outside.  It is totally up to you, but I would transplant today.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

haha ok gimme a min 

and thanks cuy

well tuesday im getting a 2foot 2bulb t5 (10,000 lumens) so i think im going to put her under that for awhile and use the cfls for side lighting. im also thinking of getting a 150w or a 250 hps... does the 250 put off much more heat than the 150?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

ok here she is after the transplant into a 3gallon pot,
and this is my grow box. do you think i should use a 150 or 250 hps in the bottom part? im worried about heat, i have a 6" 150cfm fan but i dont have it setup yet. and in the top part is where i plan on keeping a mom or 2 and some clones, ill have a t5 and some cfls up there....


----------



## Jman (Jun 6, 2009)

I woldn't recommend using the HPS just yet.  How many lumens are you kickin with your cfl set-up?  She looks so much happier in her new bed.  How far away are your cfls looks to me like they could be a little closer.  I'm not a fan of HPS for veg.  Got any mylar?  Definately worth the investement.  So much more reflective than the white paint.  I used the flat paint for my last grow, and although it works well.  Mylar is the best. HTG has it the 1 mil 200 square feet for like 30 bucks.  That includes shipping.  Did you get your HPS from HTG?  If so maybe you could lookin to a MH conversion bulb for veg.  I like your closet grow looks nice and clean!  Just watch she will love the bigger pot.
One more thing remember to let her dry out really good.  It will be easy to overwater her for the next couple of weeks.
Also i looked at HTG and they have a MH conversion bulb for a 250 HPS, if you are interested. A little pricey, but worth every penny.
Get yorself a MH, hook up your ventilation, and you are on your way to a beautiful bush..HA HA.  You probably already have one of those with that GF you spend so much time with lol


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 6, 2009)

haha well i have black and white poly but no mylar... ya but do you think i could use the 250 in my area without much heat? and i didnt plan on using the hps yet cause i hear it causes a lil stretch, i planned to use the t5 and cfls for veg and hps for flower later on.. haha well my friend life is all about sex and weed . plus im only 18 and its summer so whats there better to do?

o and i didnt get the t5 or hps YET im planning on it tho, im thinking either the 150 or 250 idk yet

and i only have 5400L (6500k) with those three bulbs which is why im getn the t5 with 10,000 L
and they are about 3inches away from the plant


----------



## Jman (Jun 6, 2009)

T-5s are exceptional lights dude, I think that you can get aquarium lights for them . They have an extremely high CRI (color rendering index).  I know I am High on MH, but if you check my GJ you will see pics of my clone box.  Unfortunately I will be vegging under the flouros this go around.  I have 12, 40 watt 4 ft. flouros. If you are interested check out the GJ.  Anyway I got high, dropped my MH conversion bulb, and BAM...........NO MORE MH, so I smoke some more to make myself feel better.  My clones are bangin though.  
Any way my first grow was under flouro for veg. And they were little bushes until about 8 inches tall then they just stretched fast because of low intensity.That is why I added side lights on both sides.  I think it will be kick AS&


----------



## Jman (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is the link to my first grow,  Just before harvest. They were Bagseed.  Vegged these under flouros. They were all just single cola plants.  I flowered under HPS, but the shoots could never catch up.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41133


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 7, 2009)

Da** man I'm sry to hear about your mh! That's a bummer. Lol well do you think my box is big enough for the 250watt then I could run an MH and an HPS hah


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2009)

You can get 2' T5s that are 54W and put out 5000 lumens.  I have a 400W MH that I do not use to veg anymore because I get such great results with the T5.

For flowering, I recommend a HPS.  The 250 would give you great lumens if you can keep the space cool...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 7, 2009)

really? well thats good to hear, the t5 i found puts out 10,000L and i would probly get 2, one for moms and one for clones/ starting plants. then i would most likely flower them under the hps.

idk if i will be able to cool it well or not i have a 150cfm inline fan.
does a 250w put off much more heat than a 150w?


----------



## Jman (Jun 7, 2009)

I would think that the heat difference would be minimal.  Do you have a reflector hood that will hook up to your ventilation system?  Hemp Goddess has some really nice girls goin there.  They require alot less as far as lumens go for veg.  You really should get your fan and ventilation hooked up.  Even if you aren't going to use your HID for veg.  Just to get an Idea of your heat.  And you can make adjustments.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah i know im probly gonna hook up tomorrow, if im not to lazy... and ok ill think about the 250 im just not sure yet


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 9, 2009)

ok so after another trip to the hydro store this is what i got.
some ph up/down, soil moist, and this t5 system

im also using 2 of my old cfls as well so im putting out about 13,600L in like 3.5 square feet is this enough?

as always here are some pics
tell me what you guys think and dont be afraid to speak your mind, critisizm is welcome.


----------



## Jman (Jun 9, 2009)

Never used the soil moist before,  How hot is your T-5?  Can you get it any closer?  The cfls are a good touch, but I would try to get them in a little closer to the plant.  But you have to take temperature in mind otherwise you will fry that little girl. By chance have you hookes up your ventilation yet.  It will make a world of difference getting some fresh air in their.  They love fresh air.  And it will remove some of the hot air.  Stress free is the way they like it. And its hard to breath in here rite now.......Looks nice though.Shes nice and green......


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice little set-up. Like Jman said, you can definately get those cfls closer. Looks like everything should go smoothly. Can't wait to see some Durban Poison bud!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 10, 2009)

haha well with all of that in there it said outside temp was 84, and inside was 78???? which one do i follow? 

true i forgot to put the cfls closer my gf Bit**n at me to leave and i just set it up quick took some pics and what not. ill move em closer tomorrow.

no i havent hooked up the fan yet! i keep slacking i gotta set it up soon tho i know. i gotta make a run to homedepot i guess to get a 4" drillbit
and thanks mental im really excited as well!!


----------



## Jman (Jun 10, 2009)

I take it you have a digital thermometer.  Does it have a wireless unit, or is it wired?  Well regardless the inside temp is where you main unit is, and the outside temp is for the wire of wireless unit.  You have to drill a hole? I can see why it has taken so long!  Can be a pain in the [email protected]@ but it has to be done, she will be happier.  I really can't say anything, I have to put a ventilation system in my clone box.  They look like they need some fresh air, I guess that why I am on you for it.......Its will be on my mind till I do it.  I use a passive intake on all my Grow Boxes with exhaust fans.  Works pretty good.  As the days grow warmer I am starting to have a little issue with heat.  Not terrible, but not ideal.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 10, 2009)

same i know my heat isnt ideal, and yeah i have to drill a big dang hole thats y im to lazy to do it lol, plus a 4" drillbit is expensive, biggest size i have is 2.5".

and ya i have a digital therm with a probe. its the one from htg supply


----------



## Jman (Jun 10, 2009)

You could have gotten a nice wireless thermometer with RH on the censor for 30 bucks at wal-mart pretty nice to lights up and ****, My wife gets tired of me always lookin at the darn thing.  She a little jelous, but she know how much I have literally "grown" to love this hobby.  Once I find my cord for my camera I will upload some more pics to my GJ.  These buds are gettin sick dude.  My tallest WW is gonna be one resiny mess I can't wait.  They have all doubled in size in this 4th and 5th week.  I can't wait.   Also they are devouring every bit of nute I put in.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 11, 2009)

hahaha im jealous bro! especially cause its widow i would love to grow some... but anyway im going away on vacation so i had to move my baby outside do you think shell make it?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah if those floros are all as close as they
can be it will be fine. I actually dont think im
at the 5k lumen psf mark right now sadly enough
but my plants are lovin vegging where they are.
and i was using an hps for veg, and the temps were
too high. and the strain still managed to grow super fast
get the floros close and youll be fine! :ciao:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 11, 2009)

lol read my last post my babys out in the big world now


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

jeeze sorry man i tend to see a question
and give the answer before i forget 
although i could have helped before now
that youve switch to outdoor i can really
not be of any help since ive no experience with it.
so, means i gotta zip :bolt:
take care


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 11, 2009)

hahaha you dont gotta zip bro your comments mean alot to me . lol i have no experoence woth either im just seeing how it goes lol


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys so this is about one day after being transplanted outside, and im not gonna lie i didnt think she was gonna make it, but after revisiting my spot i was amazed to see my baby bigger and better than ever! tell me what you guys think.

and also im going to be away for 2 weeks you think she will be able to survive that long without me!?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 13, 2009)

It's a good thing you dragged me over here.  I suggest my flood irrigation technique before you leave. Water the hell out of the area so that major saturation occurs. That way you can leave her alone for a long time, an still come back to a healthy(and way bigger) plant.:hubba:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha my luck I already left! Lol do you still think she will be ok? And what is your technique exactly?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey,
I'm Growing DP also along with Purple widow,hollands hope and mazar Afghani.I set up a rain catchment and drip irrigation set up.Check out my thread called green cloud. Stay Cool & Good luck


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you guys think she could survive 10 days without rain or water? I mean its florida so it probly will but still what do you think?


----------



## Dank bud (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah i think so, since your in Florida the air is moist right, if it does dry out too much then it might shock the grow but the next time you water it should green up.

im just starting my first outdoor grow. and since i planted the seed, and havent check on them since cause i haven't been up north for a while, ive been trying to get my folks to go but their not in the mood.  But im going up next weekend and i hope i see something :shocked:!!!  I also added this compressed soil sponge potting mix that apparently holds water for up to 7 days, and i mixed that with the top part of the soil, and its been raining a bit during the weeks so ya....

but anyway your plants are looking green ,and i dont think you'll see too much damage..

ill be watching., Pce


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 20, 2009)

Hah good that makes me feel a lot betr. I also have soil moist. You think I should add it to the top part of the soil?


----------



## Jman (Jun 21, 2009)

Hows your girl doin by the way?  Got any pics?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol I don't know bro! :0. I'm still not back. I will be n a couple days tho I'm curious 2 see if she made it


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok just checked on her. She has survived but needs water as expected. But she seems 2have stretched A LOT is this normal? Ill add pics 2mrw


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 24, 2009)

ok the first 2 pics are of 2 different bugs that were on my baby girl! anybody know what these are? i killed them but what can i do to make sure others dont come back? (i have neem oil) 

they are 30 days old do you think i should start using fert? i have the fox farm 3 pack and superthrive...

tell me what you guys think.. and any comments on why shes stretching so much?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 25, 2009)

i dont knwo why but i love the way your spot looks.  ya got all sorts cover 
 lookin good man.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha thanks bro. It took me a long time 2find it. But I have a bunch of other spots just like it. And the spot is great cause its so thick that there's only 1 way 2find it. And then there's my plant. Idk I'm waiting 2sex then if female I think I'm going 2 clone her and put n a few other spots. Lol


----------



## Jman (Jun 26, 2009)

She is lookin beautiful Toke!  I know she looks a little stretched, but the sun is a powerful thing.  She will love it!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Dank bud (Jun 26, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> Haha thanks bro. It took me a long time 2find it. But I have a bunch of other spots just like it. And the spot is great cause its so thick that there's only 1 way 2find it. And then there's my plant. Idk I'm waiting 2sex then if female I think I'm going 2 clone her and put n a few other spots. Lol


WooW,... yes your plant has stretched a lot, id love to see that!!  Its gonna be growing a lot faster know, plus that spot looks like you get alota light, shes looking good, ill be watching!!!

nice camera btw

how many times have you harvested so far??.., and if any,.. what kinda ferts u using?  by the looks of your spot,, it looks like its more south,, so if your using organic ferts it might atract bugs more but it depends,, plus it would make your buds taste smell and look more delicious!!
i still havent seen my two seeds i planted more than two monthes ago, i haven't been up their in time, but ive been watching the weather soo hopefully, ill see something, and will definatly be posting.

P.S. -  im just looking at the last picture their,... I can imagine another 10 plants around that one.lol.. as long as its not too bait of a spot in terms of bud smell, and heli..
pce


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 27, 2009)

Haha thanks jman! I'm tryn my best!

Dankbud this is my first ever grow. So I've never harvested b4 lol. And I haven't used any ferts yet but I have the fox farm 3pack and superthrive do u think I should start using it?

And I bet u can't wait 2c ur babies. U have a grow journal goin?

And thanks I'm still tryn 2work out the kinks n the camera

O and considering the spot I would probly put another 3 or 4 but I have a bunch of other spots just like it


----------



## zipflip (Jun 27, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> Haha thanks bro. It took me a long time 2find it. But I have a bunch of other spots just like it. And the spot is great cause its so thick that there's only 1 way 2find it. And then there's my plant. Idk I'm waiting 2sex then if female I think I'm going 2 clone her and put n a few other spots. Lol


 
why not do wat i did. pick ya fav lookin most healthy lookin plant and take a cutting or 2 off em and get em started that way when your donor shows sex if it is female you already have em all rooted and ready to go shortly after. vs waitin for it to show sex and then takin a cutting and havin to wait up to 10 day or better even maybe for it to root.
  and if its male  i guess chuck the cutting you have takin too then. 
   thats wat i would do anyways. imo you ait got nothin to lose anyway  but to get an erlier start on the clones to get ready..,


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Jun 27, 2009)

How are you so sure it is a girl?


----------



## zipflip (Jun 27, 2009)

im not til the donor shows sex. and if the donor of said cuttin turns out female then the cuttin is obviously female too. and if the donor shows male then chuck the cutting. simple as that.
  its just that this way  by the time the donor does show sex then the cuttings will maybe ahve rooted by then instead of waitin hoever long for it to show sex and then takin cuttin an waitin for it to root.
 at least this wat i did and one the donors i took cuttingds from durring veg was fem an other was male. and bout same time they showed sex the cuttings were alredy roted and i threw my male one and kept the cut form the fem. and i just put it in soil now an its growin just fine in veg.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 6, 2009)

lol i will do that s soon as i get home in like 4 or 5 days lol


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 12, 2009)

ok guys so this is my baby now alive and going strong. tell me what you guys think...
and do you guys think i should start giving her nutes? i have the fox farm tri pack and some superthrive? also should i use half strength or full cause shes pretty big id say 4-5 feet tall

also can someone look at the pics and tell me if they see any preflowers? and if so wether its male or female?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 12, 2009)

also do you guys think this is a good time to clone? and if so how many you think i should do? and from where? towards the bottom of the plant correct?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 14, 2009)

any1?


----------



## 420benny (Jul 14, 2009)

Howdy Toke! Looks like a nice sativa you got! I would take clones from the lower half. How many is up to you. Are you going to continue this strain indoors? That should determine how many. If you just want a mother, I just take 2 cuttings and keep the best one once they root. What do you think about bending just the top over to fatten her up? It really helps the side branches grow for it. Now is a good time.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 14, 2009)

thank you 420 benny. and idk about a mother yet, maybe.. but i planned on taking some clones letn em root inside for 2 weeks then growing them outside as well for some extra bud...

i was thinking of trying to lst the whole thing, but do you think that would give me more bud or the same amount?


----------



## 420benny (Jul 14, 2009)

Toke, check this pic out. Both of the plants on the left are the same age satori girls. The left one is untouched. The right one was lst'ed and is much fuller. You can't see through her and she has many more branches toward the top. I am pretty sure she will out weigh the taller one. I will try and separate the buds at harvest to see for myself it it helped. The write-up says she is slender and it is correct. Don't delay, clone today! Fall is approaching.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121213&d=1246642058


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 15, 2009)

haha i know i think im going to clone tonight. itll be my first time tho so im nervous! haha, so ima clone put in rockwool cubes and keep em under some cfls for a few weeks sound ok?

and i think i am going to try and LST as well. what did u use to LSt urs?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 16, 2009)

just remember if ya takin cuts from ya outdoor girls that maybe put them in some water(stem) til ya get home to dip in root hormone or sumthin jmo. unless ya gonna bring all the stuff liek the cubes an hormone etc wit ya an do it out there.


> itll be my first time tho so im nervous! haha


 its alot easier than ya think man.  my first time i took 2 then second time took 12 then took 15 more just for practice an every single one rooted so..
  an all i did was dip em in watr after cuttin off all side leaves etc and makin the 45 degree cut, dipped in "green light" root hormone (@walmart for under 6 bux) and stuk them into some peat pellets(the ones that look like hockey pucks an swell when in water) and just stuck them in tupperware dish covered wit saran wrap poked couple holes in top for lil air and 10 days later i had rots on every one them. and since then transplanted into 2 inch starter pots and now just put into large 16 ounce cups til i do the flower transplant or decide if im a put em outdoors.
  so breathe man.  no need to be nervous IMO and exp.
  good luck. hope it all works for ya..


----------



## Newbud (Jul 16, 2009)

She looks well 
Did you take the clones?
Do you have a dome etc for humidity or how are you doing it?

I dont feel i can advise on nutes situation as i never done outside or soil 

ATB eace: :48:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 17, 2009)

no i have not taken clones yet. all the leaves look so da** big! lol. and what should i use to tie down n lst the girl

and yes i do have a humidity dome and some cloning gel, but with my new flouros my box is way to hot i need to put in the exhaust but i dnt get how to use the 4 inch hole cutter at homedepot. it doesnt have anything to put it in the drill????


----------



## Newbud (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi dude, there's some good clone guides in the resource section but to make it easy there is the guide in my sig.
I've not lost one using this method yet but thats not the point the point is its a passed down technique thats same or similar to whats in the resource section and works well for many.
Also you can use any kind of rooting media not just those cubes.
Obviously you need to adress the temps but as a comfort i found temps around 85 in veg room cloned well.

Am i right in thinking your cutting away from home then transporting clones?
I personally would take the gel stick clone in when you cut then wrap stem in a moist paper towel or something with rooting gel on it.
Never done it just my thoughts ( basicaly keep stem wet ) :aok:

Hope non of that sounds condescending its not meant that way, just want to help eace: :48:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 17, 2009)

Hole saw needs an arbour bit for the centre.

If you got a drill draw the circle you wanna cut then use a drill bit and drill loads of wholes round the line then punch the centre out and smooth it out :aok: saves buying stuff although takes longer :giggle:
I'd probably buy a whole saw too :rofl: 

eace: man :48:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 17, 2009)

hahah thanks for all the help bro and yeah ill be taking cuts away from home. so you think itd be betr to put in plastic with gel instead of just keep in a cup of water.?

i have a 2.5" hole saw lol but yeah that works for me, and will save me a lot of $

and na man u dont sound condescending at all, haha im no P**** ill take everything any1 says with a grain of salt. and besides im new im just here for help from "veterans" haha


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

good luck on ya clonin man.  NB knows wat hes takin bout.  he helped & steered me in the right direction wit the clonin bit.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 20, 2009)

ya ive just been procrastinating ive gotta just do it. i checked on my plant again. and its about 6 feet tall now!


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Aug 22, 2009)

no update? pics?


----------

